# United Baltic Corporation



## Paul Rowe (May 13, 2009)

Served on the Baltic Jet & Vanguard 1969/72 both very good ships, running East Coast : London, Hull Ipswich Gangemouth to Gydnia, Helsinki, Mantyluoto, Rauma, Turku ice was exciting and navigation through the archipelago of Finland, Gydnia was an interesting place very pro British. What I couldn't understand all pig carcasses out chopped on that back tractors to Finland never saw one. Paul Rowe 3/O


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

My first ship was the Else Reith (Pulptrader) in 1967 and we did all those Finnish ports, a great time to be had..

We used see the Baltic Trader regularly............


----------



## Paul Rowe (May 13, 2009)

*Silver Line Ltd*

Remember when we flew back from Montreal with extra beer Lecky was the entertainment brilliant flight via Manchester to Heathrow.
Remember a Colin Sheldon, there was another Junior Eng. Alan .......... Welshman. Also you're correct about the Ox Oxenham. There was a very remember able football game against a local senior school them the harbour master threw a party Onion Beer , anisette same as Pernod. Got very wobbly knees as a result. Hangover next morning very hot as well. Indian crew great japatties, curries and biddies (smokes)


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi All,
If you are interested the main UBC site is at http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=6393
there are lots of posts old and recent (ish) there

Mike (ret 1998)


----------

